# New EMT-B student in California



## ordinarykathy (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to this forum  I've been on here for a couple weeks reading all the recent posts, and you guys are SO helpful.  I'm starting my class next week, and my goal is to start working in the field as soon as I finish.

I would really appreciate it if someone can give me a bit of information about the different companies in the Orange County/Los Angeles county area. I know some companies have better reputations than others, and I would love to learn the difference between them.  I'm noticing that 911 is mentioned a lot on this forum-- what exactly does it mean if a company runs 911's or not?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 28, 2011)

That would mean they hold contract with the local fire departments/county to respond to 911 calls. There's a TON of information about LA area ambulance companies.


----------



## ordinarykathy (Aug 29, 2011)

Okay, thank you.  But I'm trying to understand why it is better to work for a company that run 911's, as opposed to one that didn't.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 29, 2011)

More interesting than driving someone from hospital to nursing home or from their home to a dialysis center then back.

Thats a personal opinion though. If you don't think its better for a 911 company than it's not better for you.


----------



## ordinarykathy (Aug 29, 2011)

Haha, I see   now I understand why it would be preferrable to run 911's.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 29, 2011)

It just depends on the person. I know there's a few people on here that prefer IFT to 911.


----------



## AirborneEMT (Oct 14, 2011)

Depends. 80% of EMT's want to go be firemen. So they want the 911 blood-n-guts experience. 

911 companies know this. In general, a company with a 911 contract is going to pay you a slightly lower wage than one without a contract, just because they know they have something you want, and they can do it and still staff all their positions with aspiring firefighters.

So, you're going to take a minor pay cut to start entry-level with a 911 company. 

The work is usually more exciting than IFT transports, so that's a plus.

On the other hand, it's _never_ going to be _your_ scene. If you are working 911 as an EMT, you're going to be the gurney jockey, and the medic on scene is going to be calling the shots.

Non-911 transports, however, it _is_ your scene. You're the one figuring out what's going on with the patient, and calling the shots. Admittedly, a lot of the time the shot you're calling is "This is over my head, get a medic here quick", but still, it's your scene to manage. Kinda nice.

911 vs. Non-911 breaks down to basically what's best for _you_. Some people prefer one, other people prefer the other. Just depends what you want out of your job.


----------



## ordinarykathy (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, I didn't know that there might be a difference in pay regarding IFT vs. 911.  

I am currently in school for Basic, but my goal is to get my paramedic certification through my local community college(Saddleback). However, the program is very competitive, and from probing on this forum, I'm learning that the experience required has to be 911.

And being that the job market in California isn't all that great, I'll just have to happily take what I can get.


----------



## marshmallow22 (Oct 15, 2011)

Leave California.  Their EMS system blows and are way behind in prehospital medicine.


----------



## ordinarykathy (Oct 20, 2011)

I wish it were that simple.  I'd love to move, but what's holding me back is that I'm 2/3 of the way done with my B.S in Bio, and I'd rather stay here and finish it rather than establish residency in another state to get my degree. 

So the plan for now is to finish school and get my paramedic cert.  I am planning on moving though, because I agree with you that California is not that great when it comes to EMS.


----------



## marshmallow22 (Oct 21, 2011)

Awesome!  Good luck on your endeavors.


----------



## exodus (Oct 21, 2011)

What's your end goal? Why do you want to be in EMS?


----------



## ordinarykathy (Oct 21, 2011)

I want to be in EMS because I want to work in the medical field, and I'm especially drawn to emergency care.  I'm pre-PA right now, and finishing up my bio degree.  My end goal would be to be a PA, but it is very competitive.  Meanwhile, I want to get my paramedic cert, and work as a medic while I'm in school.


----------



## juxtin1987 (Oct 22, 2011)

You're all right in that California has a terrible EMS program right now, but i hate when people urge others to leave the system. If everyone who has aspirations to make a difference in EMS for the next generations leave California, who are we really helping? The biggest problem with California EMS is simply its vast size and state wide protocols on education. If the individual makes the choice to become educated in the field then the low-ball standard of care that California shows as a whole becomes negated. Unfortunately we are all statistics, just be sure you're a positive one.


----------



## exodus (Oct 22, 2011)

ordinarykathy said:


> I want to be in EMS because I want to work in the medical field, and I'm especially drawn to emergency care.  I'm pre-PA right now, and finishing up my bio degree.  My end goal would be to be a PA, but it is very competitive.  Meanwhile, I want to get my paramedic cert, and work as a medic while I'm in school.



Just so you know, medic school is about a year and half, and most won't take you until you have at least a year experience. So it may not be worth it to do EMS. You may be better off doing an ASN first and becoming an ER nurse, you will have much better experience and knowledge then.


----------



## Kaizen (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Kathy, I recently came across your posting and was interested to see how you are doing in the EMS system. I too am new to EMTLIFE and I have similar questions that you have.


----------

